# Transferred money to the wrong account!!!



## Deano (22 May 2009)

I've only gone and transferred a lump of over a thousand € to the wrong bank account. I used the wrong Sort Code - 99-04-02. I rang my bank and they are looking into it.

Is there any way I can find out if that sort code actually exists? I take it that the chances are very slim that there is an account at that bank\branch with the same number that I was sending to?

What an idiot! If you hear a thumping sound from outside your window, that's probably me banging my head off my desk...


----------



## becky (22 May 2009)

It doesn't exist.

Even if it did it woudl be unlikely that the accouint number would be the same.

Your money is in the clearing system and will be re directed back to your own bank eventually.  From my payroll days this takes a few days.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (22 May 2009)

I used to lodge my pay cheque into the wrong sort code for about a year. I used my correct account number but the wrong sort code. (A clerk at the bank wrote down the incorrect sort code and I assuemed it correct.) It was only noticed by change one day by an abservant clerk who told me that code I used was not correct and amended a 8 to a 0 on the code for my future refference. 

(My account was always found even though I used the wrong code. I figure that the Name on account, Account number & code must match up else they use some logic)


----------



## Towger (22 May 2009)

99-04-02    Bank of Scotland Ireland - Appliance Loans
Phone: 01-2674451, Fax 01-2674452
Address: Clearing Unit,Bank of Scotland House,124/127 St. Stephen's Green, Dublin 2


----------



## Deano (22 May 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

Towger - I was actually supposed to transfer to a Halifax account - 99-04-05. Aren't they part of BOS? Pity they didn't find the account  like what happened to Vinny


----------



## becky (22 May 2009)

Vinnie_cork said:


> I used to lodge my pay cheque into the wrong sort code for about a year. I used my correct account number but the wrong sort code. (A clerk at the bank wrote down the incorrect sort code and I assuemed it correct.) It was only noticed by change one day by an abservant clerk who told me that code I used was not correct and amended a 8 to a 0 on the code for my future refference.
> 
> (My account was always found even though I used the wrong code. I figure that the Name on account, Account number & code must match up else they use some logic)


 
Was the money being transferred from one account to another in the same branch?

Back in my payroll days people would given us incorrect bank details.  The If the correct sort code but incorrect acc number was supplied, depending on the bank and its size the money would be redirected back to use.  

If the sort code was wrong it was always sent back from the clearing branch.

Our HR system (the famous PPARS) outputs the bank branch when you input a sort code and when I inputted that one it said it didn't exist.


----------



## Towger (22 May 2009)

becky said:


> Our HR system (the famous PPARS) outputs the bank branch when you input a sort code and when I inputted that one it said it didn't exist.



That's what happens when you spend over a quarter of a billion on a payroll.


----------



## becky (22 May 2009)

Towger said:


> That's what happens when you spend over a quarter of a billion on a payroll.


 
and then it wasn't able to tell me it was a UK sort code


----------



## mathepac (22 May 2009)

becky said:


> ... Our HR system (the famous PPARS) outputs the bank branch when you input a sort code and when I inputted that one it said it didn't exist.


Isn't the HSE computerisation wonderful? In the midst of all the doom and gloom and service cut-backs there's time to help an AAMer with an incorrect bank sort code.


Towger said:


> That's what happens when you spend over a quarter of a billion on a payroll.


As little as that? Gee, no wonder it doesn't work.

Back in the 70's and 80's I used to do that kind of stuff, initially with paper credit transfers, then with EFT via mag-tape, then floppy disk, then wonder of wonders, on dial-up connections. Our projects had completion dates, and there was an expectation on the customers' part that the systems worked. Maybe our mistake was we never built stuff that didn't work, we had finite budgets and we were measured on our success. Ah well, c'est la vie as they say in Biffoland.


----------

